# Mt dew for deer



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anybody else tried this?? I have been pouring mt dew on a stump close to my stand and the deer seem to love it. The last few days I have had several different deer come in smell the stump and start licking it!! Every time I hunt a bring in a 2 liter and pour it on the stump. They must be able to smell the sweetness and like it the taste. A lot cheaper to use than other attractants. Had an old timer tell me that this works so I tried it and I am surprised that it does. Has anyone else heard of this or tried this?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They like sweet, salty, and fatty...just like us! Might just disolved a bunch of sugar in a 5 gallon bucket of water and pour it on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what I was thinking, it would be a lot cheaper to just dump a bag of sugar. Or salt, or corn. Doesn't seem cheap to me.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

3110 grams of sugar in a 2 liter which is equal to 15.5 cups of sugar if a pints a pound, and a mountain dew is around 98 cents it would be cheaper. And holy crap thats a bunch of sugar we drink!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not gonna try anything like that that's for sure...to each their own...but has anyone ever looked at the first ingredient in mt.dew?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The Mossy Oak Pro staff has long used koolaide in grape and cherry much the same way. Mix it up and use back pack sprayers to spray all over their areas. I think somebody even published the "recipe" on this site a few years ago. Koolaide is like cents a pack plus sugar.

I wouldn't try any of it - just not my preference, but I've heard stories of deer licking the koolaide stuff right off the ladder on ladder stands.LOL


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the mt dew worked! Killed a very nice doe last night while she was licking the dew I poured over the stump when I walked in yesterday afternoon. I had to chuckle a bit when I let the arrow fly. Trying figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

this is the most ******* hilljack thing i have ever heard....and it's awesome...and i want to try it...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

its not hilljack unless you use Ski pop instead of mt.dew

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Rabbeye said:


> Well the mt dew worked! Killed a very nice doe last night while she was licking the dew I poured over the stump when I walked in yesterday afternoon. I had to chuckle a bit when I let the arrow fly. Trying figure out how to post a pic.


When u kill a big buck doing that let me know...they're smarter than that...good job on the kill though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> its not hilljack unless you use Ski pop instead of mt.dew
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No fair. I bet very few here know what Ski is.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Ski is hill jack, but ale 8 is hillbilly!!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Rabbeye said:


> Ski is hill jack, but ale 8 is hillbilly!!


Speak of the devil , I Just polished this bad boy off as I was reading this thread haha


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Speak of the devil , I Just polished this bad boy off as I was reading this thread haha
> View attachment 86997


Who inks you bro??


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Who inks you bro??


Korey at Gadsden and Culpeper tattoos.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ski - great memories lots of family in Jackson
until the 90's! Used to get it out of those glass
sided machines where you pulled it from the side!
I think Coke made those machines....good times


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you will have a bunch of toothless deer running around if you keep doing the dew....


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ezbite, what was your result when you tried koolaid?


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok....figuring out how to post a pic was harder than killing that guy. The mt dew trick worked!!!!!!

Shad rap I found one that I guess wasn't to smart for that trick!!!!! Killed a doe on the 19th and this guy earlier today, same stand. I don't care who believes this or not, but been pouring mt dew on my stump and deer come in and lick it up. When I went in today a poured almost a whole 2 liter, same spot I had been. 45 minutes later this guy comes in and does the same as the doe I killed. Stop and licked the dew up. 13 yard shot, ran 25!!! I'm sure many of you guys have killed better, for it is my best. Main frame 10 with 2 kickers. I'm telling everyone the dew works!!!!!! If he just would have walked by I would say maybe not, but he walked in and started licking the stump....unreal to watch.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Mt Dew and I won't mind sharing with the deer

I'll try it this weekend in front of a few of my cameras and see what happens

Congratulations on your deer!!


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

On stand again tonight. Pour more dew on my stump and had 4 different deer come in. 2 bucks smaller than the one I killed yesterday and 2 does I think it was a mom and yearling. Could have killed one of them but I let them go. Going to wait for one last nice big doe. My buddy is going to hunt my stand in the morning so i hope it works for him.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Glad to see sugar water works!! Nice one!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> ezbite, what was your result when you tried koolaid?


They didn't come running to it that's for sure


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Glad to see sugar water works!! Nice one!


It's the caffeine high, they never bed down just keep on moving all day.

If I can get a couple of good bucks addicted to nicotine I can start using the liquid from my e cigarettes to bring them in.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lundy said:


> It's the caffeine high, they never bed down just keep on moving all day.
> 
> If I can get a couple of good bucks addicted to nicotine I can start using the liquid from my e cigarettes to bring them in.


It reminds me of the old dip/chew spit in the water attracting catfish!


----------

